# Are doctors a scam?



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey guys, just a quick question. I've been going to doctors for my whole life, but there are some alarming videos on youtube about them. Are they working in our best interests? Do they want to control us or do they want to help us?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The mental experiment is working just fine on you.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

your a scam


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TomBrands said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question. I've been going to doctors for my whole life, but there are some alarming videos on youtube about them. Are they working in our best interests? Do they want to control us or do they want to help us?


Just a friendly piece of advice here; if you would like more and better response to threads like this you may want to include links to these videos you are talking about and narrow down who you are talking about. There are many doctors in the world. Are you suggesting ALL doctors on the planet are involved in some conspiracy to control all of humankind. If you do believe that then this thread would be more appropriate in the Conspiracy section.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Just a friendly piece of advice here;


What the hell, friendly advice? This is prepper forums ... no such thing here. :stick: :laughhard:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Mother just had a test done that insurance wouldn't cover. Dr. charged $800 to the insurance. When asked why insurance wouldn't pay. The Dr. office said it would be $395 if she paid cash. WTF?? Sure sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

_Everything_ is a scam.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

if you are getting a prostate exam and both his hands are on your shoulders... it is a scam...


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Mother just had a test done that insurance wouldn't cover. Dr. charged $800 to the insurance. When asked why insurance wouldn't pay. The Dr. office said it would be $395 if she paid cash.


OMG why does the insurance so bad Contracts?!
The only Think I pay if for the Dental Filling and Pain Killer for the procedure.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

my doctor (worthless bastard mostly) explained they have to upcharge the insurance, because of all the hassles and waiting, and paperwork.
Yes, I could pay cash and get lower prices..I have insurance, I guess for the major stuff, like last year, got my gall bladder removed. Still paying out the ass. I am failry edumacated!! But I cant make out all the bills. Pay this, you may owe this, due now, its set up to confuse us and scvrew us over.
My "lapband dr" is awesome, she cares, hell, I see her once or twice a year, and she always remembers what we last talked about, (family, kids), but she is expensive, $225 dollars, with insurance, to talk, look at my midsection under "x-Ray" and then give me an injection in my port( a bubble under my skin). Maybe, ten minutes of time total..


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

How about the National Health Insurance?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Just a friendly piece of advice here; if you would like more and better response to threads like this you may want to include links to these videos you are talking about and narrow down who you are talking about. There are many doctors in the world. Are you suggesting ALL doctors on the planet are involved in some conspiracy to control all of humankind. If you do believe that then this thread would be more appropriate in the Conspiracy section.


Conspiracies huh? OK, I got one for ya .... I think Sasquatches are coming out of hiding and starting to moderate random prepper forums! :vs_shocked:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Health Insurance is mostly a rip off . Form of price fixing they get away with.
But Doctors. A while back my almost 19 year old granddaughter went to the emergence room left leg not moving as it should left hand shaking. They did not have a clue. Sent her by ambulance 50 miles to Madison UW. Blood vessels ruptured at rear of the brain. Medication and some treatments they stabilized her. Needed 30 days to reduce the swelling. Then they operated. 12 hours on the table They shaved part of a vertebra, open her skull and for 12 hours dug around in her head fixing Blood vessels they had a heck of a time finding. 1 week latter she is home and now 4 weeks latter she is doing great.
Are Doctors a scam NO. They are something out of a science fiction book only it's real.


----------



## Guywithagun (Apr 11, 2017)

Idk but I went to the doctors for chest pain. MRI ekg later after I was told to eat crackers then told I couldn't eat pills orally so I got tylonal put up my ass I owe them 3500 some bucks. I'd say it's a scam. Turned out it was stress related, glad they shoved stuff up my ass man that really was relaxing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

There are only 3 types of people in the world who are worthwhile:

1 - The warriors who protect us.

2 - The caregivers (doctors, nurses and clergy) who heal us.

3 - Entrepreneurs (and critical employees) who pay for the previous two and give us the means to the "good life".

Everybody else is a looter piece of shit. That especially includes insurance people.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I found a good doctor whom I trust. She resists until absolutely necessary prescribing drugs. She doesn't recommend large numbers of tests (except for a yearly blood panel) because she says there's something wrong with EVERYBODY and if you have enough tests you'll find something. She doesn't rush you through and LISTENS.

"Eat right and exercise" is her prescription.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Conspiracies huh? OK, I got one for ya .... I think Sasquatches are coming out of hiding and starting to moderate random prepper forums! :vs_shocked:


Maybe I'm an alien dressed in a Sasquatch suit! Now your mind is blown.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Mother just had a test done that insurance wouldn't cover. Dr. charged $800 to the insurance. When asked why insurance wouldn't pay. The Dr. office said it would be $395 if she paid cash. WTF?? Sure sounds like a scam to me.


It is called "Allowable". It is what the government would pay if they paid at all. EVERYTHING has an allowable. This allows the insurance or Medicare etc. make you think they are working for you. That they got you "Such a Deal", when in reality everyone knew what the allowable was to begin with. That is whey I sold my medical company. The allowable is getting so low that at times it is below my cost.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Because I had other options I avoided Tricare. Darn near no one wants you if you have Tricare and those that do often not the best care.
We went from fair rates and No deductible to large deductible and copays after Obama care. Also rates went sky high. Now for the same service we pay an office copay of $40 just to walk in door.
Then we pay a yearly deductible now on top of that they add a cost share. I went for an appointment , the copay, deductible and cost share added up to more than the service cost. Yes it is possible.
Healthcare providers are raking in the cash under Obama care and pay little. Time to do something right or wrong and shake the system up. No wonder they all jumped on-board with Obama.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I had a checkup last year, and the last part involved the doctor telling me she was going to give me a "digital prostate exam".

I'm a computer guy so I was like "OK, no problem..."

Well, let me tell you there wasn't one damned thing about that exam that was digital, it was ANALOG all the way...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Deebo said:


> my doctor (worthless bastard mostly)


You could have stopped right there. If you think your doctor is a worthless bastard, fire him and move on to somebody who isn't.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Doctors go to school and are not taught preventative measures, they are taught to diagnose and prescribe. 
Also yes, they do get kickbacks for prescriptions. Not a straight check, but maybe they will be "invited" to speak at a conference and get paid 100k for it.
If they prescribe enough.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm glad I'm not a Dr.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

[QUOTE=Salt

There is a shortage of DR taking new patients here.
I only need the prick to write a prescription for fever blisters...
That's the only meds I need, so I have to go for a yearly physical, and yes there was "penetration", haven't done the "needed blood work yet"..


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Deebo said:


> Salt
> There is a shortage of DR taking new patients here.
> I only need the prick to write a prescription for fever blisters...
> That's the only meds I need said:
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now quite often you don't see a Doctor. You see a Nurse not even a real PA. I have no issue with qualified PA's that know their field but to replace a doctor with one . Using a nurse in some cases ok . Need a prescription, renewed . Heck even some minor patch up but again not a replacement for a real doctor. Does the bill say a 50% for not seeing a real Doctor?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh come one, only a troll would ask such a moronic question.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My opinion, no they are not for the most part.

My brother is one and he is concerned for his patients health.

My daughter 11 years ago was bleeding to death, was hit with crones disease.

The surgeons did a 12 hour operation, removed three feet of her small intestine and one of the large.

It took five pints of blood and three of plasma, had to fill her up before and during operating..

Was in surgical intensive care for a week post op.

They did a great job on her, she is still here!

In the same instance, an asshole doctor at another hospital said it was just a larger period, I said, sorry, wrong hole.

I told him it was a hell of a lot more than that, told me I just thought it was a lot, 

I told him I seen enough blood in combat to know what I was looking at.

Put her back in the car turned the blue lights on and headed for the big hospital in the big city, 

called dispatch and told them to call the hospital and let them know I was coming and define problem.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Doctors are just mechanics. Hopefully they studied well, and practiced allot before actually doing the job on real live people.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Doctors are just mechanics. Hopefully they studied well, and practiced allot before actually doing the job on real live people.


And the human body is just an engine? Just replace a few valves once in awhile and you are good for 300,000?

I disagree. Medicine is the marriage of pure science, engineering and art. That is why it pays as well as it does. That is why most of us are incapable of doing it. That is why socialized medicine/obamacare is such an evil effort.

But if you think doctors are just mechanics, then go ahead and organize them into a union and see what kind of care you get... Good luck.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Inor said:


> And the human body is just an engine? Just replace a few valves once in awhile and you are good for 300,000?
> 
> I disagree. Medicine is the marriage of pure science, engineering and art. That is why it pays as well as it does. That is why most of us are incapable of doing it. That is why socialized medicine/obamacare is such an evil effort.
> 
> But if you think doctors are just mechanics, then go ahead and organize them into a union and see what kind of care you get... Good luck.


They are more than mechanics, I agree. But, in reality they are so specialized now , not many true Doctors of everything. Like we used to have Doctors in community's that could, to the best of their knowledge, treat people. And cure, not just manage.
If Doctors unionized, we would have a serious problem financially, as Big Pharm, AMA would just get involved and cause more cost.
But, I agree with ya.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> They are more than mechanics, I agree. But, in reality they are so specialized now , not many true Doctors of everything. Like we used to have Doctors in community's that could, to the best of their knowledge, treat people. And cure, not just manage.
> If Doctors unionized, we would have a serious problem financially, as Big Pharm, AMA would just get involved and cause more cost.
> But, I agree with ya.


Sorry, I did not mean to be a prick. But most doctors (and nurses) I have met are pretty much ONLY concerned about the patient and using their skills however they can to cure/comfort the patient. Big pharma, big hospitals, big insurance not so much.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to be a prick. But most doctors (and nurses) I have met are pretty much ONLY concerned about the patient and using their skills however they can to cure/comfort the patient. Big pharma, big hospitals, big insurance not so much.


What the hell? An apology? Geez, must be grab some buddies and hug them week around here, huh? :vs_mad:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to be a prick. But most doctors (and nurses) I have met are pretty much ONLY concerned about the patient and using their skills however they can to cure/comfort the patient. Big pharma, big hospitals, big insurance not so much.





A Watchman said:


> What the hell? An apology? Geez, must be grab some buddies and hug them week around here, huh? :vs_mad:


No ..... I ain't done here. Stick with the prick thing, ya wear it better! :vs_lol:


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

TomBrands said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question. I've been going to doctors for my whole life, but there are some alarming videos on youtube about them. Are they working in our best interests? Do they want to control us or do they want to help us?


In my case yes! I swear his motivation is not keeping me healthier but more like how often can I get you in here charge you for a co-pay and bill your insurance company, what test can I run and get insurance to pay for even though I know the test results will be invalid or irrelevant. What can I give you that will treat your blood sugar but cause side effects that will require you rr to see me a gain everytime you need it refilled so you will come see me more often. Instead of referring you to a indocrinologist let me keep this in house so I can bill your insurance company instead of them billing your insurance company. I almost had to have my left leg ammputated from the knee down becuase this idiot wanted to keep shit in house and not send me to the specialist I needed to see. Thank God I found a solution on line at a alternative medicine sight to solved the problem in 2 weeks that he had been milking for 9 months at the expense of my leg!!! I now wonder too if he prescribed medication based off how much of a commision he is gonna get from Big Pharma, vs what would be the best option for the patient. I now refer to him as Doctor Death! I would love to change Doctors but there is only one other doctor in my network and I am not elgible to go to the VA and the other doctor has about as bad a reveiws as the one I am seeing now, so I guess I am going to die prematurely due to diabetis and piss poor treatment despite all the options available.

I dont think all doctors are like that but there is definitely a lot of them out there like that!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My current Doctor is a family doctor. I signed up with him when I retired from the Army. He has a good back round in orthopedics . A plus for me. He is a no BS type doctor. I ask simple and to the point questions , he gives me simple and to the point answers. We have an understanding. He believes in yearly physicals, test that are generally excepted based on age and risk and explains either why I should have it or delay it.
The VA doctor that I must see every year is a lot different. It is a check the box type thing. He looks at my age and that defines his approach to everything. Where my Doctor looks at over all health and condition.
I was a dam good soldier, Latter I was pretty dam good at other things I did. No where on that list was Doctor. I put some faith in the fact he is a Doctor .


----------

